# Wants to go out on a boat fishing



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

If anyone is going out fishing on a boat I would surely like to go. Will help with gas and bring own bait or wut not! Let me know!:fishing:


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

if you want to go on a boat that bad do what i did and buy one dude.


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

to many other bills and not enough money!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

billy said:


> to many other bills and not enough money!


You do not need to buy a boat. I fish from
boats ALL the time. You can do what you 
are doing now or do what I do and go on
Party Boats and Make-up trips.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*dont be too eager*

to go out with just anyone on a boat. after several years as a coastie ive seen some not so capable operators risk and destroy many a life .have you tried a kayak? it can get you on the fish and they are affordable. there are plenty of clubs to help you get started safely, try the Yak forum


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

thanx lipyanker


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Jil Carrie Fishing Trip*

Hi Billy,
If you're interested I have two spots available with the legendary Jimmy Brinchfield on the Jil Carrie. The charter is out of Lynnhaven on Saturday May 5th. If you have followed any reports down there you'll see the a couple world records have been set recently on Jim's boat. Jim is an old friend of ours from when he chartered out of Deale,MD. Here's the beauty of the trip. One of our members won the trip in an auction and has offered 9 spots at $80.00 each. These are usually around $150.00 with up to 20 people on board. Henry (Talpia) is going. The rest are for the Tidal Fish forum. The reason the spots opened up is because all of us have boats of our own and most are fishing in the 3 day MSSA tournament that weekend. Since you live right in VA Beach I thought I'd offer you one of the spots. We're all from Baltimore so we'll be spending a couple of nights in the local motels. Let me know if you are interested in one of the spots. Take care.

Nick (AKA Catman)


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

yes i am interested in going but just curious as to what we'll be fishing for? what times?how much money? ETC.....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Billy, I'll send you a PM this evening.


----------

